
Google makes the power of BigQuery available in Sheets - gmichnikov
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/10/google-makes-the-power-of-bigquery-available-in-sheets/
======
iblaine
IMHO, this is the biggest news to come out of Google Next. Putting large
volumes of data in the hands of analysts, in a safe way, is an impressive
feat.

